# MLS getting all new software



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Since News doesn't hit the Active Pages.... read this.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Everybody don some kevlar...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope it's not like the last time. Remember that? Complete total start over from scratch zero. Archives lost to the ether-world. Everyone turned back into recruit rookies again.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

If its to VBulletin forum software ( http://www.vbulletin.com/ ), its needed, there is not a better forum software out there imo PERIOD, - they just need to write a migration script so not all is lost.


I almost started a forum of my own for this community to fix all of these issues, do away with the premium membership, let everyone post classifieds and pictures till there hearts content, space on servers is pretty cheap nowdays (not to mention I am a webapp developer by trade anyway)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just hope we dont lose all the old threads like the last time, lets hope for the best.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

As lawyers are so fond of saying: "Past Results Do Not Predict Future Outcomes" 

Scot


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...the new software seems to be here...so far so good.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...not so good. No editing capability. Text doesn't return...just goes off to eternity on the right. No option to put the page into "printer mode" (which I use a lot).


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...first thing to fix is the default font size. How about this size...14 pitch. Ya gotta shrink your page WAY down to see the editing/alert buttons on the right.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...I can't edit. Can anyone else? This "no edit" thing might be a new feature.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

?????
Mike... where are you seeing new software/page/editor/etc.?

All I see is the same-ol'-same-ol'.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I'm special...it's definitely "different" here. Only the font size, so far, is a problem. The functionality seems to be the same...except for editing. I've not been able to change a post I've made.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

I see the same old non-functional forum! The date was supposed to be February 19, right? That's next week. 

I like the idea that afinegan had... just make a good functional forum with no special areas... space is cheap. Hosting is cheap. This place wasn't sold for the sake of the members, and wasn't bought for the sake of the members.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nothing's changed yet. The mods have been working with a beta site for the past week. All the old posts are there, so everything should survive the changeover without issue. AND--the search engine works! And works well. I was digging up older posts with a great deal of ease. Picture posting is easy, too. You can upload directly when writing your post, or link to it on your web site, and the old "img" tags work again! I've been impressed. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG tags work again? wow, it's been years!  
testing: 










Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm..actually, not working..but I will wait for the update to do more testing.. 
Scot


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin...my display is definitely different NOW. The key issue now is that the font size is mega small...which means there's no carriage return. The Reply/Alert/Etc buttons are WAY over to the right.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Now...I'm back to the old style display...and the font issue is fixed. All is good.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

currently I'm logged in..... 

big deal - eh.. 

went to inbox and past running talks with buddies here, the PM dept... 

Loaded page twice, took several minutes each time... & I can't even type in the mess box, no action .... bummed man!!!! 

Hope this is not long lasting...?? 

HELP - Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

on the other hand it seems totally normal to me except it is lightning fast, wow where did that come from? So perhaps gents the site is in a transition stage, eh? 

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I got one PM sent????


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It will be obvious once we switch over to the new software. The overall look will remain largely the same, but enough will change to where you will see a difference--new features, icons in different places, etc. _Until that happens,_ you're not going to see any new functionality. Any changes you're seeing now are unrelated to the upgrade in software. 

Later, 

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 15 Feb 2014 04:16 PM 
Well...I can't edit. Can anyone else? This "no edit" thing might be a new feature. 

You are aware that there is a limited time in which you can edit the Post. After that editing is locked out. ( I forget the time frame) 


Also when you remove pictures it messes up the thread you posted them in. Then the tread doesn't make seance. 

JJ


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 Feb 2014 04:08 AM 



Also when you remove pictures it messes up the thread you posted them in. Then the tread doesn't make seance. 

JJ 

But if the photos are gone, they might be ghost photos, in which case you could perhaps make seance. 

Scot


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Any chance that the old Archives will be added to this new software. That would be the best thing ever for this forum.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My understanding is that Shad did not include the old archives, in the sale to VS, so unless he gives them access, I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

This web site never worked so fast!


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

The response time with the new site is excellent!
As with any new software there will be a learning curve and bugs to work out. Having been on the IT end of many software conversions, go-lives, upgrades, etc. I would encourage MLS members to be patient and give the site admin and techs time to work on the issues. 

Wayne


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

OK where do I go to change the number of posts per page? I was set at 20 but I looks like it has defaulted to 10. I have been looking at different menus and have not found where to change this back. ??


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to User CP in the second blue menu bar, on the left side click Edit Options, scroll down the center of the page to Thread Display Options, third one down sets threads per page.

Larry


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks red, easy when you know where to look, also changed the time while I was in there.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Red,
Changed post display and time also

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

rlvette said:


> My understanding is that Shad did not include the old archives, in the sale to VS, so unless he gives them access, I don't think that will happen.



When Shad reported we were sold, he said he had plans for the archives, but of course he didn't say what.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

New software indeed....
Now when I log out on My phone, ...ha!!

It logs me out on-line also!!

Dirk


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely faster when posting. Now to figure out the rest of the new features. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Am I correct in my thinking that photos have to be posted using a URL?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul Burch said:


> Am I correct in my thinking that photos have to be posted using a URL?



So far that's that is the way it goes, Mike Rielly has a thread where he's tried several ways to work the software...
When you click the add photo icon the only choice is the URL

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you click on the paperclip icon, you can attach a photo from your desktop. 

It opens up a pop-up window that you can use to upload a bunch of photos from your computer. Browse for them then click "upload." 

BUT

Do not click "close window" at the bottom. Instead, you'll see a link for "current attachments, with the filename of the photos you just uploaded. Click on each of those photos, and they'll open up in a new window or tab.

Click on the insert photo button instead, then copy/paste the URL of the photo you just uploaded into there. Your photo will show up full as opposed to a thumbnail.

So this:









not this:
View attachment 1641


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I see


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*test*

test


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...that works...but sure is a bunch of steps. The trick is learning the sequence when you're trying to post multiple photos... I got more practice in front of me I can tell.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Got it figured out. I didn't see that when you click the paperclip that a new WINDOW is opened called Manage Attachments...not a new page. In that new window, you select and upload whatever photos you want. 

They end up on a list on that page further down.

Then, when you click the uploaded file name, they open a new TAB with the photo in the WINDOW that the editor is running in. So...you just sequentially click on each uploaded photo.

So...then you go back to the editor WINDOW...and select a photo tab...copy the photo URL...then go to the editor tab, select the INSERT PHOTO icon (yellow thingy) and paste in the URL of the photo.

Then you can repeat that for other photos....and you get PHOTOS...not thumbnail links. They are auto resized too...nice. This is pretty fast actually to do...though it is complicated.

This IS workable....but a direct button to the MLS file space would still be simpler.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

What I'd like to know is, how to go to the first new message in a thread? There used to be a symbol you could click on, next to the title of the thread, that would take you to the first new message. Now there isn't -- or at least, none that I can find.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

it is on the other end of the title now... at the beginning. Three teeny-tiny squares arranged in a triangular shape.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

